# Swimming



## Sun Flower (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi
I was just wondering if it is a good idea to take LO swimming as soon as he is placed with us, is it good for bonding? Skin to skin contact?  Or too soon? Maybe it would freak him out a bit and upset our bonding?   

We have been matched with a baby boy, will be 11 months old by the time he comes to us, we would love to take him swimming while we're both off work, as a fun family activity and to get him used to the water.

If it is a good idea to take him, What do boys of 11 months wear for swimming, is it just a swim nappy or would they be too cold? Do they need a swim suit? 

Any thoughts and suggestions would be very welcome  
Sun flower x


----------



## Wyxie (Apr 10, 2013)

I would recommend taking newly placed babies fairly shortly after placement, once they've got over the initial "shell shock", if you think he can cope with it.  We took Bladelet, who had never swum before, right from a couple of weeks into placement when he was around 11 months old.  We used to go early morning where it was quiet, in the baby pool so it was nice and warm, and we deliberately didn't use flotation aids.  It was really good for bonding and building trust.  The first time we went hubby took Wyxling off for her usual splash - she has been going since she was a baby and before she was placed with us and loves the swimming pool - and Bladelet and I spent about 20 minutes having a little gentle splash sat on the stairs to the pool together before he wanted to go in properly.  We just took it slowly and although he was nervous and didn't want to let go of me the first couple of times, he wasn't terrified so I don't think that was a bad thing.  It didn't take him long to become confident that we would keep him safe, and now he loves it.  He likes to have a snuggle, swim it on my or hubby's back while we swim, will lie back and "float" with our hands under him in case he goes under, and of course being thrown in the air and caught just as he hits the water is the best!  He watches Wyxling jump in, and he can't jump yet, so he stands by the side of the pool and just walks and doesn't stop when he gets to the edge, counts on us to catch him, and comes up laughing and wants another go.  

Our local baby pool is reasonably warm, so we just use swim pants with trunks over the top.  The costumes that cover more of the baby up are more designed to protect them from the sun, than from the cold of the water.

Be warned though, swim pants are not the same as a nappy, and if they do a poo, you really do want to sprint to the nearest toilet and get them changed.  

If you're not sure how he'll cope with the swimming baths, you could always try a few baths with him first.  Bladelet was placed just at the start of last summer which was really warm, and he woke up from his naps boiling every day, so we'd just have a little splash for 10 minutes in the cool water from a few days into him being placed with us, play in the water, cool down a bit, and then get him dressed.


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Hi,

I would say wait til he's home and do what you feel us right. Our little boy couldn't have coped at all. I think bed been home about 2 months when we tried the first time.

I would also test out some pools or ask mummy friends. You find some pools are rather cold and not ideal for babies who can't swim/splash etc to keep warm. My LB is 2yr now and wears swim nappy and swim vest and we only stay in about 15/20 mins as he gets too cold. I'd like to try a Centre parks soon as I hear the pools are great temp and space wise.

Good luck x


----------



## Arrows (Nov 9, 2008)

We planned to take ours regularly but tried twice and each time his lips and fingers went blue really quickly even in the supposedly warmer pools. He was in a swim nappy and a swimsuit. It really does depend on whether they've been taken in the past and how you feel they'll cope.


----------



## gettina (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi sunflower
I think it may be important to learn whether he goes to the swimming pool regularly so might be quite comfortable with the scenerio and sensations.

We took our lb (who hadn't swum before, aged 8 months) after 7 weeks with us. He was v v cautious and while I agree it will be good for trust building, I think it could be ambitious if trust isn't already there, unless you have a happy go lucky boy.

We have now been with him 3 times and he doesn't relax and enjoy it but he does trust us so goes along with it fine and has started kicking which is good progress - he looks at us with big eyes and a solemn expression. I suspect it would have terrified him if we took him before he settled a fair bit. I'm also glad we listened to other adoptive parents and just took him for a splash rather than joined a class- he would have been a bit spooked I think as we have now realised he's not great with lots of children/people around and probably not up for compulsory dunking etc.

We bought a swim vest online for him before we went as we have no tiny warm kids pools near us and I'm so pleased we did as I really didn't want him potentially being cold thrown into the mix and me not knowing if that was the problem or if it was something else. He has been absolutely fine tempwise and the vest also makes him easy to handle (not slippy).

I totally understand you wanting to go together though. 
Hope all goes well with intros and placement.
Lovely that you are thinking of nice bonding activities.
Gettina x


----------



## Poppets Mammy (Mar 7, 2011)

We go swimming all the time and love it, it's great for bonding and even a year on is great for mine and Poppets relationship. Can't remember how far into placement it was when I first took her, prob 2months or so. 

I agree that some pools are rather Cool and we had to 'swim around' before we found a one that didn't make poppet shiver and get blue lips after 15mins. If you can find all all hotel pool that lets non-guests pay for a swim then that will be ideal as hotel pools tend to be much warmer in my experience   CentreParks pools are great, they are a tropical 28degrees or something like that. 

Xx


----------



## lucemazza (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi I just wanted to say I'm a baby swim teacher and from experience it's a lovely thing to do for both parents. Take is slowly and let him lead start by maybe just sitting on the side kicking your feet in the water then maybe one of you get in and see if the little man wants to follow. Don't be disheartened if he doesn't like it first time around. I agree with above comments re floatations start without - its less frightening for them. 
You can also buy wetsuits they aren't the sun suits they are proper surfer type ones and they do keep you Warm As an instructor I wear one and so do my boys. 
You can buy in Tesco or online around
£15 then just put the swimming nappy underneath. Also first visit around 20 minutes in the water will probably be enough. 
Hope it goes well and you all enjoy some special times. 
Luce x


----------



## katie c (Jun 15, 2009)

i keep meaning to take master c, its atonishing i haven't really as i love swimming myself. its the logistics that put me off...having to carry him and a bag in, then get changed, what to do if there isnt a family changing room available etc. might rope the MIL to come too...


----------



## Sun Flower (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks for all of the suggestions, Ive been on a shopping spree today. Ive purchased swim shorts, swim nappies and a fluffy hooded poncho - all matching of course!  

I am a member of a local swimming pool (attached to a hotel) so I might call them, or next time Im in there, just ask what the temp of the water is? I assume they would know this when they do their daily check. What temp should the water be for little ones? 

Thanks for the advice, I can't wait to take our little man swimming (we havn't even started intros yet!) but Im planning ahead and getting organised  

x


----------



## Loopylou29 (Mar 4, 2013)

The temp of the learner pool near us is around 31 degrees. The main pool is few degrees cooler.


----------



## Brummig (Jan 14, 2011)

Little Red has been with us just over 3 months.  We started going swimming when she'd been with us 2 months.  We go to a class run by the council for 18 months-3 yrs to build water confidence.  Its lovely, its in the small pool, reasonably warm, and we do some singing, dancing around, encouraging blowing bubbles and gradually building confidence to put faces in the water.  The first couple of times she just clung to me, but soon by week 5 she has put arm bands on, and loves jumping in.  We knew that she had gone swimming before with fc and enjoyed it, and I know the lady who runs the classes as she has taught my son before.  Go well prepared, keep it short and have fun.

We're also doing a music class - lots of rhymes and songs, but lots of contact - row your boat, grand old duke of York etc.


----------

